# HBO Real Sports Takes Easy Route with Female Bodybuilding Feature



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

HBO Real Sports Takes Easy Route with Female Bodybuilding Feature by Isaac Hinds Bryant Gumbel introduces his HBO Real Sports feature on women???s bodybuilding with, ???we move onto the wild, weird and relatively unknown world of women???s bodybuilding. If you???re like most Americans what little exposure to bodybuilding you???ve had, has probably been limited to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

